# New radio for my Cruze



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

This question has been asked before i brought a new pioneer CD player for my cruze and wondering if its easy to replace the stock radio myself or should i pay $$$$ for a pro that knows what they are doing to install the CD player for me? I hate the stock radio in cruze right now music not so loud.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Can this be moved into right topic? i posted in wrong area lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Moved to the Audio/Electrical section.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you ever installed a radio in any other car before?


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

No i never have.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a toss up then, I find it easy but it was my 9-5...Just watch some youtube video's and see if your up for it and remember anything you break can be replaced lol


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Better yet can i just keep the stock radio and add a amp? i already replaced all my speakers with some polk audio.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

yep, that's actually pretty straight forward with the correct parts. If you search the forums there will be a ton of tutorials on how to do it. What amp/sub combo were you looking at?


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Just amp and speakers for now well i already have new speakers.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd say everything these cars is relatively easy. If your comfortable tearing things apart and putting them back together this car is actually extremely easy just make sure you have all parts before you start, nothing worse then getting rolling and you have to run to the store. If you are in or near London Ontario I can help you out.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I might suggest keeping the factory head unit, amp it, add new speakers and add an audio interface like the JL Audio Clean sweep. It will tie together all of the sources in the head unit and balance out everything. I had great success with the Clean Sweep when retaining the factory stereo.

It's a great option with factory head units with climate and/or nav control integration. Money well spent.

Just my two cents, YMMV!


----------

